# Samyang Announces 12 mm F2.8 ED AS NCS Fisheye for Full Frame



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

```
<p style="color: #000000;">Samyang Europe announces the upcoming Autumn release of the full-frame Samyang 12mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS Fish-eye lens. The new model is yet another product of the Korean manufacturer and its widest 35mm film format lens. The lens will be officially introduced during Photokina fairs in Cologne on September 16th 2014.</p>
<p style="color: #000000;">Samyang 12mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS Fish-eye is a bright, super wide-angle fish-eye lens designed especially for full-frame cameras. It offers the image area in 24 x 36mm format and the diagonal angle of view of 180 degrees. In terms of the optics, it is one of the most advanced “fish-eye” lenses. The product’s sophisticated optics consists of 12 lens elements arranged in 8 groups. This includes three elements made of low dispersion ED glass and two aspherical lens elements to ensure perfect image depth and minimized chromatic aberration. Samyang 12mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS Fish-eye is the third lens of the brand (along with 10mm f/2.8 and 12mm f/2.0) with highly effective nanocrystal anti-reflection NCS coating applied together with standard UMC coatings. Owing to this solution and the fast aperture ratio (f/2.8) the lens can be used as a perfect tool in diverse lighting conditions, as it provides great focus, high contrast and natural colour reproduction even with the fully opened aperture. The premiere of Samyang 12mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS Fish-eye is like a dream coming true for professional photographers and filmmakers who seem to have an increasing demand for this type of lenses since the release of 8mm and 7.5mm models, which are considered to be the best “fish-eye” lenses on the market.</p>
<p style="color: #000000;">You will have an opportunity to take a look at the pre-production copy of the new lens on the Samyang stand (hall 2.1, A-025) during the upcoming Photokina 2014 fairs in Cologne. The visitors will be also able to test two other recently introduced lenses: Samyang 50mm 1:4 AS UMC and Samyang V-DSLR 50mm T1.5 AS UMC.</p>
<p style="color: #000000;">The market release date for the new lens and its retail price will be announced at a later date.</p>
<p style="color: #000000;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 10, 2014)

Very cool. Really like what Samyang is up to lately.



> as it provides great focus



I'm assuming this lens is manual focus, but would be even better if it was auto-focus. This quote makes it a bit confusing. But a first AF lens from Samyang surely would have a press release much more focused on it.


----------



## infared (Sep 10, 2014)

Please wear these shoes at all times when using your new Sam Yang 12mm.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 10, 2014)

Depth of field is so great on these fisheye lenses that zone focusing is more than sufficient. I would rather have lower price and freedom from significant coma. This may be a killer astro-landscape lens for the 6D, if priced attractively. Samyang has certainly had a hit with the rectilinear-projection 14mm f/2.8.


----------



## rs (Sep 10, 2014)

If this does have stereographic projection as I suspect, I might well be very interested in this lens. Obviously this is also dependant on its price and optical performance.


----------



## Invertalon (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow, this is exciting. I have been interested in a fisheye but don't want to buy the Sigma or Canon (as much as I love the 8-15L).

If this comes in around $400ish or so, perfect. 12mm for full fisheye coverage? Insane... 15mm is hella-wide as is with fisheye.


----------



## rs (Sep 10, 2014)

Invertalon said:


> 12mm for full fisheye coverage? Insane... 15mm is hella-wide as is with fisheye.


A typical fisheye at 15mm provides 180˚ coverage, corner to corner. Typically you can't get any wider than that without mechanical vignetting in the corners (as is the case with the 8-15 when zoomed below 14mm), or with a lens wider than 180˚ (some go up to about 185˚).

I believe the reason why this has a much shorter focal length is due to its projection - it is likely to be stereographic, which means it's much less obviously a fisheye. Most conventional fisheyes use a projection much closer to equidistant or equisolid, which tends to make the centre of the image bulge and the edges look all squashed. Stereographic looks much more natural. The centre is magnified much less, hence the typically shorter focal lengths to achieve the same angle of view.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisheye_lens


----------



## Menace (Sep 11, 2014)

Interested in this - esp if relatively cheap.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 11, 2014)

I hope it's cheaper than the 14mm. Crossing fingers... ;D


----------



## ejenner (Sep 11, 2014)

Will be interesting to compare with the Sigma I have. I use it enough to definitely be interested, but I don't think I could justify having 2 fish-eyes, or would ever take both out with me.


----------

